# Blinds



## hendrickx (Dec 12, 2006)

if possible should you have more then one blind set up on a field?
or is one plenty


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't really think you would need more than one. We have tried different spots on this one farm and always end up back at the original. This weekend we went to some property that only my buddy and I have permission to hunt. It is miles of rolling cut corn and alfalfa. We set up in the upper corner of one of theses fields. There is a very large hill about 500 yards in front of us. That just so happens to be the center of their fly way. You hit that FoxPro and the come in screaming. It's a perfect set up because we are at the top of a smaller Hill set up in a hedgerow. We cleared out a spot added some pine branches and sit on two fold up chairs in our blind. We put our 10 decoys out then use dead ones propped up. We went out for 5 hours on Saturday and the 2 of us shot 28 crows on Sunday we could only get out for an hour and a half. We shot 15. What was really great we shot at 44 crows all weekend and we killed 43. We only missed one crow on Saturday. It is by far our best set up. I didn't bring my camera over the weekend but I have pics next weekend. I have already ordered the MoJo Crow and another decoy with wings that spin in the wind.


----------

